# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  contributi inps a seguito di fallimento

## toffy80

a seguito di un fallimento di una società nel 1984 l'inps richiede il pagamento dei contributi personali di uno dei soci per gli anni precedenti al fallimento.
l'inps non si era insinuata nel fallimento
lo stesso socio alcuni anni dopo ha aperto nuova attività in forma di ditta individuale ma nei 30 giorni di diritto l'inps non ha richiesto pagamenti.
può ora inviare la cartella esattoriale e vantare questi crediti?

----------


## Speedy

> a seguito di un fallimento di una societ&#224; nel 1984 l'inps richiede il pagamento dei contributi personali di uno dei soci per gli anni precedenti al fallimento.
> l'inps non si era insinuata nel fallimento
> lo stesso socio alcuni anni dopo ha aperto nuova attivit&#224; in forma di ditta individuale ma nei 30 giorni di diritto l'inps non ha richiesto pagamenti.
> pu&#242; ora inviare la cartella esattoriale e vantare questi crediti?

  I contributi ivs del socio non sono debiti della societ&#224; e quindi non andavano insinuati (a meno che il fallimento non sia stato esteso anche al socio). 
L'inps ha sempre diritto a richiederne il pagamento, sempre che i termini di prescrizione siano stati interrotti.

----------

